# My public land Halloween buck



## bigwayned (Jul 7, 2015)

He's not a giant but he's the biggest buck I've ever got with a bow and it's also the first buck I've ever arrowed from the ground.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Trophy is in the eye of the beholder. Nice deer and from the ground, sounds like a fun hunt.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

Congrats. Nice deer.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Congrats! They dont have to be giants to put meat in the freezer!


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice job. Dandy for sure!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

tell us a little about your hunt. always love reading the details. congrats on getting your buck from the ground. meat in the freezer.
sherman


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats, from the ground can be tuff


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congratulations. Public land and from the ground is very nice hunt.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow that's great man. Tell me some details on how u hunted him from the ground? That is flat out impressive to me.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

I've had lots of luck hunting from the ground. It's a blast. Had a lean too/short wall built of downed tree limbs rested between two medium sized trees. You were completely hidden sitting behind the wall and in between the trees. We called it the "fort." It overlooked a bottom area that was a natural deer funnel. No silhouette or sky line behind me so they couldn't see any subtle movement. Most productive spot in the woods. Dropped many good bucks from that spot. Used to even shoot them with .357 or 44magnum at close range during the gun season. Lost the hunting spot over the years and still think back on what an awesome honey hole that was. Walking and stalking is another exciting way to hunt but isn't easy.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Congrates! Nice deer!


----------



## bigwayned (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for your kind comments. As for the story, the whole scene played out in ten to fifteen seconds. I was hunting an oak flat that was situated just above a pretty nasty thicket and about 100 yards below the ridge top. I was a little late getting into my spot that afternoon because I had been helping my brother set up his stand,he had just got into camp that day. We got him set up and I headed to my spot. I'm not big on sitting in pop up blinds myself but I do own a couple. Instead I used a tree seat and brushed it in good. I settled into my spot it was almost 4:30. It wasn't long and here he comes from out of the thicket below me to my right. As if scripted,he continued walking directly into one of my shooting lanes. At 30 yards I grunted and he stopped. We tracked him that night and had an awesome blood trail. At one point we jumped him and backed out until the next day. I couldn't believe he had went as far as he did with the amount of blood we had to follow. We marked the spot and came back in the daylight and found him about 50 yards from where we marked the trail the night before. My shot ended up being a little low on the shoulder but passed through in front of the opposite side shoulder. I'd like to give a big thanks to my brother and a buddy of mine for helping me get him to the truck. That was definitely the farthest I've ever had to drag a deer and also one of the most rewarding. Good luck this season and stay safe.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Awesome job. Great story you will always remember.


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

This is great for me to read. I'm thinking about hitting some public land this year for the 1st time but don't own a climber yet and was very skeptical of hunting on the ground. Mostly I'm wary of other hunters. Enjoyed your story. Congratulations


----------

